# Ferry charges for Dogs



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's just been mentioned on another thread. That there is no requirement to pay for ferry charges to take your dog out the country.

We have tow laradors and it cost us £15 per dog on the outward journey and £15 per dog on the return journey. A total of £60.

My question is:

Does the charge relate to:
a) carrying the dogs on the ferry
b) The cost of carrying out the paper work necessary for return to
the uk.

Does anyone else only book the dogs onto a return ferry

Kev


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I don't know why the charge, when dog stays in the van. We didn't pay going out with DFDS but had to pay £30 for the return!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Nick
did anyone querry the fact you had the dogs but not paid on the outward journey.

What I don't want to happen is roll up in Dover and then end up arguing with anyone or being refused boarding permission
or being charged even more money on the spot

Kev


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

go out with DFDS no charge, return with P&O £15 one way.

one way of avoiding paying £30 but will probably cost more for ferry's this way.

John


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I queried the charges with Eurotunnel as they now charge both ways- 

"we have dog exercise area available at Folkestone so that is why we make the charge"

not worth it! scruffy grass area with a drinks bowl. 

But it did have a dispenser of poo bags, good sized ones, invaluable to have to hand on the MH, sorry if it was empty when you went there to get some :wink:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks cookie
Is it just Dfds that don't charge.

We normally travel with P & O
I am just trying to establish if the charges are for carrying the dogs
or just for the paperwork to process the dogs back into the country.

Anyone else travel with P & O and only pay the return fair?


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

The charge is for the "administration" cost of the Pet Passport Scheme at the return port - the ferry operator has to fill out the "immigration" forms to comply with the PPS at the check-in, when they also read the microchip and check the Passport has the correct entry/timings to meet the DEFRA Rules.

Remember only "approved routes" are allowed for re-entry into the UK and this is the ferry operators cost recovery mechanism for complying with those "approved route" DEFRA requirements. Effectively, they are "passport control" for the pet/s on behalf of HMG !!

Brian.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Brian
However on leaving the country no paperwork is undertaken.
On the way back both dogs are scanned and passports checked.
I am fine with paying the £15 for each dog

But I am just trying to find out if I am wasting £30 unecessarily on the outward journey if there is no requirement to pay

Kev


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

I can see exactly what your point is and I have thought the same. 

If I am taking my CAT then the arguement about the "Exercise" area wouldnt hold up.

If you look at the Eurotunnel website it clearly states that checks and paperwork are ONLY done at Calais for the journey INTO the UK 

There is NO checking carried out on the outward leg (yet they still want to charge £15 each way)

Like you I am happy(ish) to pay £15 for the paperwork on the return leg but can see no justification at all in being charged for the outward leg!! 

I can see ANOTHER email being fired off to Eurotunnel. 

Once more when I get a response I will post it on THIS thread !!


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

I attach below the wording from DFDS pages (Google "DFDS charge for pets") :

DFDS
Pet travel (Dover-Dunkirk)

Ferry to England and France with your pet

No one likes to leave their pets at home when they leave the country…so why not take them with you? With DFDS Seaways, you can carry animals on our Dover-Dunkirk Ferries in compliance with the Pet Passport Scheme. 

There is no charge for animals traveling from Dover to Dunkirk. Animals traveling in this direction will not be subject to DEFRA checks; however they must be pre-booked and declared at check in.

Animals traveling from Dunkirk are subject to full DEFRA checks required for animals entering the UK as outlined in the Pet Passport Scheme. There is a charge of £30.00 / €36.00 for animals travelling in this direction.

A DFDS Seaways representative will carry out all checks on your pet. It is your responsibility as pet owners to comply with all regulations within the Passport Scheme. If any paperwork is incomplete or out of date then your animal will be refused carriage until all is in order.

Please note, animals must stay in your vehicle for the duration of the crossing.

Brian.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

I n ten return journeys we have paid £25 -£30 for the return journey , a bit steep if you ask me since it is onley apaper exercise but the high cost and complications must put off the more delinquent tourist.


norm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think you need to pay with the tunnel on the outward journey

we never book returns as we prefer the freedom

return with P&O for £15 

Aldra


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Kev
No problem going out, and as stated no checks done, but paper work and chip checked on return.
Also we visited vet in St.Omer before return and only got charged €4.70 for worming tablet and check .


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

how do you book your pet for the outward journeys without paying for them.
On P & O its a charge only option

Thanks for the replies
Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Goldi
who did you travel with?

Nick who was the vet at St omer?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Kev1 said:


> Goldi
> who did you travel with?
> 
> Nick who was the vet at St omer?


 We have travelled with the now defunct seafrance and P&O on th the dovercallais run.

norm


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Norm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just sent the below email to eurtunnel Customer service dept.

Their reply will be posted on here!

I wish to take my cat with me on hoilday. It has been chipped and vaccinated.
I understand that the ONLY checks carried out are done at Calais on the return leg, as per your website information.

As no checks are carried out on the outward leg why do you make an additional £15 charge for an animal that remains in the vehicle for the entire journey and places no additional responsibility on you as an approved pet carrier?

If I chose to travel to the continent using another carrier and return via the tunnel would the only additional cost imposed by Eurotunnel be £15 for the Calais to Folkestone?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks Mr P


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> I have just sent the below email to eurtunnel Customer service dept.
> 
> Their reply will be posted on here!
> 
> ...


I sent them a similar Email earlier this year to queery their change in policy and got the following response.
To be fair to Eurotunnel until earlier this year they used to charge £30 per pet in just the direction Calais to Folkestone and now split the charge to £15 each way. Anyway this is what they said -

"Thank you for your email.

I have noted your comments and I would like to explain why we have
amended the way in which we charge for pets to travel.

The cross Channel ferries have been charging for each direction of
travel since the introduction of the Pet Passport Scheme. Eurotunnel Le Shuttle initially applied this charge to the Calais to Folkestone leg of the journey, as this is where the main investment is with the provision of a dedicated building and staff for which we receive no funding from DEFRA. We then took the decision, in line with other carriers, to split the charge between each direction of travel. We are investing in improved facilities for pets on both of our terminals, for example an extended grassed exercise area for dogs on our Folkestone terminal. We know from customer feedback that these facilities are far superior to those offered by the ferries. We also know that the fact that pets remain with their owners for the duration of the journey is a benefit that many of our customers value above everything else.

I note your disappointment with the charge, however I confirm that the revised structure we have implemented will remain as a standard part of our pricing policy.

I very much hope that we will be able to welcome you and your pet back to our service at some point in the future.

Kind regards,"


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Brian
very helpful


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

personally

a grassed area at 15E is steep 8O 8O

yet another way of overcharging

no ferry terminal is ideal for a dog, although some back on to grassland where dogs can run free

not at all impressed with the explanation

aldra


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Kev
The vet we used in St Omer was
Dr N.Gerion/Dr J.F.Dandrifosse
Clinique Vétérinaire
5 Rue de Belfort
62500
Saint Omer
Tel: 03 21 88 87 54 or 03 21 88 04 64

Sorry not sure which vet we saw but he spoke good English 
And we just turned up on a Saturday morning and got sorted straight away.

Nick


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Nick


----------

